# مكيفات سبلت جميع الانواع والاحجام بسعر مخفض



## baradakka (14 يوليو 2013)

مكيفات للبيع جديده مع الضمان
تعل شركه اخاء السعودية الاماراتيه المحدوده عن بيع جميع كهربائيات المنزل 
تكيف سبيلت جميع انواعه مع التركيب
لمزيد من الاستفسار الاتصال ع المهندس معتز النجار جوال 0555104505​


----------

